# Book on Hermeneutics



## Shadrach (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm looking for a book on hermeneutics. I've read Arthur Pink's Interpretation of the Scriptures. It was good but I am looking for something a little more systematic. I'd like to see something with all of the principles of hermeneutics clearly defined with examples of scriptures misinterpreted as well as scriptures rightly interpreted using the particular hermeneutic principle. I would like to find something fairly exhaustive. Does anyone have any recommendations?
Thanks,
Josh Wilkins

[Edited on 3-5-2005 by Shadrach]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 4, 2005)

I think that a decent book on hermeneutics that isn't too long is "A Basic Guide to Biblical Interpretation: Playing by the Rules" by Robert Stein. He goes over the various literary genres and gives guidance, "rules," and suggestions for interpreting each type. Very helpful.
In a similar vein, Fee & Stuart have wrote a book that has received _MUCH_ acclaim over the years: "How to Read the Bible for All It's Worth."

[Edited on 3-5-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 4, 2005)

See this thread. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=9305


----------



## ANT (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> See this thread.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=9305


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> See this thread.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=9305



After looking at this thread... I wish that I had known about it when it came out. To be honest, I am absolutely dumbfounded that many of these books are listed. Most of these have not received wide-spread acknowledgement about being excellent sources.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 5, 2005)

Can you be more specific Ben? I have been following this since the begining and am interested in seeing all opinions on good Hermeneutics.


----------



## ANT (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Just because they have not received wide-spread acknowledgement about being excellent sources (I thought they had), does not mean that they are not excellent books and profitable to all.

What do you mean you were "dumbfounded"? I do not understand. Do you think some of these are not worthy to be listed?

And if so ... Which ones?



[Edited on 3-5-2005 by ANT]


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm still curious to hear your answer to the above post Ben. It's been almost a week.

Thanks.


----------

